# 1 -> 4 shift light



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok, so i have heard people complain about them, but my question is why? On mine the shift light comes on but when it does i can shift to 2nd, or any other gear i want without any problems. Is it just the light thing, or am i missing something?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Do you have a skip-shift eliminator?


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

I've noticed that sometimes on mine it will come on but the actual skip-shift hasn't kicked in yet. So, even though the light comes on, I can shift to any gear I want. When this has happened, I have just been getting ready to shift when the light comes on, so maybe it can come on like half a second before the skip-shift kicks in and you can beat it to the punch.

Other times though, I won't be able to shift to 2nd--have to go to 4th because the skip-shift kicked in, and there is no light on the dash lit up.

I think the skip shift is just wonky, at least on my car, in that sometimes the light on the dash is on but the skip-shift isn't engaged, and some times vice versa. The light on the dash and the actual skip feature do not always mesh. Perhaps this is the same on your car.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Clueless said:


> Other times though, I won't be able to shift to 2nd--have to go to 4th because the skip-shift kicked in, and there is no light on the dash lit up.
> 
> I think the skip shift is just wonky, at least on my car, in that sometimes the light on the dash is on but the skip-shift isn't engaged, and some times vice versa. The light on the dash and the actual skip feature do not always mesh. Perhaps this is the same on your car.


:agree That's about the same thing I've experienced. I'll be installing the eliminator at some point if it keeps happening when I least need it to. Well, that doesn't really make sense because NEVER would be when I need it to happen. I don't want a computer telling me what gear I should be in.

Gerry


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Once you learn to shift at a certain speed, that skip shift will not be an issue. If it is an issue and you want to avoid it then the eliminator is the solution.

Shifting at 20mph is second nature to me anymore and I never have an issue with it. More often than not I am shifting 1-3-5-6 anyway.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> Once you learn to shift at a certain speed, that skip shift will not be an issue. If it is an issue and you want to avoid it then the eliminator is the solution.


Just to throw a note in regarding this:
The skip shift isn't an issue for my own shifting by my own choice. The only times it kicks in for me is when I'm behind other drivers who do not accelerate at the same pace as I do. 

Generally, what happens is I'll be behind another person, who takes off from a red light. The initially start off at a certain acceleration rate, then after initial take off almost immediately switch to a slower acceleration rate. Meanwhile, we haven't gotten enough speed up to where I could switch out of 1st yet. The change to a slower acceleration rate, forced on me due to traffic ahead of me, is what always triggers the skip shift for me.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I always hit the [email protected] thing. The skip-shift eliminator was my first and one of my best mods.


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok so if you have the skip-shift eliminator will the light still come on? I bought it slightly used, so someone may have thrown it on there.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

Correct. Installing the skip-shift eliminator only removes the forced 1->4 shift, but doesn't actually remove the light on the dash.

Here's a description of it on the website of a store that sells one:
http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant....=VT6001&Product_Count=3&Category_Code=FBOTHER

"If you own a 6-speed, you probably hate when the computer forces you to shift from first to fourth gear. This simple and easy to install device removes the annoying skip shift feature and does not affect the computer at all. *The dash light will still come on,* but you will now be able to shift into second gear any time you want. Installs in minutes and is completely weather-sealed and reversible."


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

A diablo can turn it off or you can go the best route and send your cluster to GTPprix and have it turned off as well as get your tach light turned on.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I get behind them drivers too. There are times my shift skip will engage. I just stay in 1st a little longer.

And here I thought those drivers were only in my area. :lol:


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

lol, yeah. The only good thing about the 1 -> 4 light still coming on is for when i'm cruising around at night. I know as long as that light is coming on i'm not going to get pulled over for street racing, or any other dumb laws we have here.


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Once you learn to shift at a certain speed, that skip shift will not be an issue. If it is an issue and you want to avoid it then the eliminator is the solution.
> 
> Shifting at 20mph is second nature to me anymore and I never have an issue with it. More often than not I am shifting 1-3-5-6 anyway.


Do you know of anyone having trouble with going into reverse after installing the 1-4 shift.....Crazy yeah but having trouble.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

ddnowens said:


> Do you know of anyone having trouble with going into reverse after installing the 1-4 shift.....Crazy yeah but having trouble.


Maybe installed on the Reverse Lock solenoid instead of the
Skip Shift solenoid?????
Larry


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

I think so too....went and drove again in 1st til light appeared and will not go into 2nd...so now my guess too.....gonna reverse tomorrow and will let ya know how it turns out.

Thanks


----------

